# Atlantic's Avatars



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

*ATLANTIC'S AVATARS
*_“Everything you can imagine is real.”   _
*

* 
 /  /  / 

===

 Please keep in mind that there's only so  much I can do with low-quality stocks. If the quality of the stock you  provide is bad to the point where it's unworkable, or if it's too small,  it will be .​  
*Staff

*



*Rules*

 - No spamming.

- Turn your signature off at all times.

- Be patient. I understand that if I'm a bit slow you might feel the need to want me to speed up, but pestering me about it won't make me make it faster.

- Reputation and credit are both compulsory.

- Only one stock per request. Any more than that and your request will be ignored.

- I'm not going to make an avatar for someone every day, so there will be a 2-3 cool down per person.

- Senior Members only.

- If not claimed within two days, the avatar will be sent to the NF Giveaways.

 ===

*Examples*

150x150

 

150x200

 
​


----------



## Dei (Jun 3, 2012)

reserved        .


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2012)

reserved.

**


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi _Atlantic Storm_, good luck with the shop.

*Worker* - _Atlantic Storm_.
*Stock* -

_Avatar_ : [].
*Size* - 150x150 and 150x200. 
*Effects* -  Anything you like.
*Text* - At the Avatar add : "_NE_",
*Border* - Dotted.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

*Necessary Evil:

*


> *Worker* - _Atlantic Storm_.
> *Stock* -
> 
> _Avatar_ : [], [] [If you find the first link of poor quality then make an Avatar from the second link and focus on _Sephiroth_]
> ...


*


;

Don't forget to give rep and cred! : )
*


----------



## Delicious (Jun 3, 2012)

Worker: Atlantic Storm
Stock: []
Size: 150x150 
Effects: Nothing too dark
Border: One dotted white, one without


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

*Delicious:

*


> Worker: Atlantic Storm
> Stock: []
> Size: 150x150
> Effects: Nothing too dark
> Border: One dotted white, one without


*

;;

;;
*


----------



## Delicious (Jun 3, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Delicious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks. Also, when could I request again?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

No problem, and there's no strict cool-down period, but I'm not going to make an avatar for you everyday. : P

Hm...something like a one day cool-down, perhaps?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 3, 2012)

Worker : any

Stocks:   

Size: 150 x 150

Border : solid

Effects: none


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 3, 2012)

Worker: Atlantic Storm
Stock: []
Size: 150x150 & 150x200
Effects: Nothing too dark
Border: One dotted white, one without


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

Taking both.

*LINE UP:*

ImagineBreakr [*Atlantic Storm*]
^Vegata^Two^ [*Atlantic Storm*]


----------



## Melodie (Jun 3, 2012)

*Worker :* Atlantic storm
*Stock :* []
*Size :* Senior and Prize size
*Effects :* Up to you.
*Text : *Celestial
*Border :* Up to you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

**LINE UP**

ImagineBreakr [*Atlantic Storm*]
^Vegata^Two^ [*Atlantic Storm*]
Melodie [*Atlantic Storm*]

Vegata, could you change your stock please? It's far too low quality to work with, I'm afraid. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

*ImagineBreakr:

*


> Worker : any
> 
> Stocks:  *Spoiler*:
> 
> ...


;

*Melodie:

*


> *Worker :* Atlantic storm
> *Stock :* []
> *Size :* Senior and Prize size
> *Effects :* Up to you.
> ...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

**LINE UP**
^Vegata^Two^ [*Atlantic Storm*]


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 3, 2012)

Worker : Atlantic storm
Stock :


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

**LINE UP**
^Vegata^Two^ [*Atlantic Storm*]
Santoryu [*Atlantic Storm*]


----------



## Imagine (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks. repped.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

*Santoryu:

*


> Worker : Atlantic storm
> Stock :


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 3, 2012)

**LINE UP**

*Page 1:*
^Vegata^Two^ [*Atlantic Storm*]


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheers mate.

Looks great 

I'll cred you in my sig area.


----------



## Motochika (Jun 3, 2012)

May you be so kind as to indulge me in a set from the following piece.


In the sig section of the set. Could the text Xanxus be included?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 3, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> **LINE UP**
> 
> ImagineBreakr [*Atlantic Storm*]
> ^Vegata^Two^ [*Atlantic Storm*]
> ...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

Which stock do you want? I'm not doing both of those. : P

And Motochika, I don't do sets. There's a reason why the shop is called 'Atlantic's Avatars'. The link is broken as well. : P


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2012)

Atlantic 



dotted white borders 

B.S on it and one with out it on


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

*Sayaka:

*


> Atlantic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;;

;;;


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Araragi (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool effects, solid black border, and put pacifist somewhere, please


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

**LINE UP**

NatsuDragneel [*Atlantic Storm*]

A bit busy tonight, so I'll work on this later.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 4, 2012)

Alright np thanks


----------



## Fear (Jun 4, 2012)

I see potential in this shop, and I will most definitely be requesting soon (probably later on if I find good stocks).

Good luck.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 4, 2012)

*NatsuDragneel:

*


> Cool effects, solid black border, and put pacifist somewhere, please


;;



> I see potential in this shop, and I will most definitely be requesting soon (probably later on if I find good stocks).
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you. : )


----------



## Araragi (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks......


----------



## Fear (Jun 4, 2012)

Found some decent stock.
*
Stock* - 
*Size* - 150x200
*Text - *None
*Effects* - Whatever you reckon looks good, but not too much.
*Border* - White dotted.

For Atlantic. Also mate, when are you allowed to request another from your initial one? Because it only specifies one stock per request.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 4, 2012)

are you still doing mine?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

> Are you still doing mine?


Not until you pick a single stock; I'm not doing four separate avatars. 

Also edited the opening post; the cool-down period in between requests is around or two days.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

*Fear:

*


> Found some decent stock.
> *
> Stock* -
> *Size* - 150x200
> ...



;

;


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 5, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Not until you pick a single stock; I'm not doing four separate avatars.
> 
> Also edited the opening post; the cool-down period in between requests is around or two days.



ohh, sorry I did not want 2 avys, I just wanted you to pick whichever stock was better for you 

well here then


----------



## Imagine (Jun 5, 2012)

Stock : 

Size: 150x150

Border: Solid

Effects: Up to you


----------



## Momoko (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd like to reguest an avatar too! 


Worker: Atlantic Storm
Size: Junior and senior sizes please.
Effects: Up to you~

Thank you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 5, 2012)

Taking. Will complete them sometime tomorrow, since my Photoshop has been acting up all day.

Posting this on my phone so please ignore any spelling or formatting mistakes.

**LINE UP**

^Vegeta^Two^ [*Atlantic Storm*]
ImagineBreakr [*Atlantic Storm* ]
Amber [*Atlantic Storm*]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2012)

*^Vegeta^Two*



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> ohh, sorry I did not want 2 avys, I just wanted you to pick whichever stock was better for you
> 
> well here then



;

;

*ImagineBreakr*



ImagineBreakr said:


> Stock :
> 
> Size: 150x150
> 
> ...





Sorry about the poor quality, but the stock you gave me to work wasn't really all that great. : P


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2012)

*Amber*



Amber said:


> I'd like to reguest an avatar too!
> 
> 
> Worker: Atlantic Storm
> ...



;

;

Apologies for the long wait, everybody!


----------



## Imagine (Jun 6, 2012)

No problem you did the job good.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 7, 2012)

your gettin rep raped


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 8, 2012)

*Worker* - _Atlantic Storm_.
*Stock* -

_Avatar_ : [].
*Size* - 150x150 and 150x200. 
*Effects* -  Anything you like.
*Text* - At the Avatar add : "_Valor_",
*Border* - One Dotted and one at your choice.


----------



## Ether Nightmare (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow ! Had no idea that you created a shop mate good luck! I would like to request one Avatar from this .

Effects; anything you like and border dotted. Make one 150x150 and one 125x125 [junior size].


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 8, 2012)

**LINE UP**

Necessary Evil [*Atlantic Storm*]
Ether Nightmare [*Atlantic Storm* ]


----------



## Sera (Jun 8, 2012)

Stock: 

Thank you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 8, 2012)

*Necessary Evil:*



Necessary Evil said:


> *Worker* - _Atlantic Storm_.
> *Stock* -
> 
> _Avatar_ : [].
> ...



;

;

*Ether Nightmare:*



Ether Nightmare said:


> Wow ! Had no idea that you created a shop mate good luck! I would like to request one Avatar from this .
> 
> Effects; anything you like and border dotted. Make one 150x150 and one 125x125 [junior size].



;

*Sera:*



Sera said:


> Stock:
> 
> Thank you.



;


----------



## Metaro (Jun 8, 2012)

[sp=hi]


150x150

with dotted borders


Thanks in advance .
[/sp]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 9, 2012)

*Metaro:

*


> 150x150
> 
> with dotted borders
> 
> ...


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi :byakuya

Worker : Whoever wants to do it
Stock :


----------



## Metaro (Jun 9, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Metaro:
> 
> *



Thank you .


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2012)

*Worker:* Atlantic Storm
*Size:* 150x200
*Effects:* Nothing particular; I trust you'll make it look good using the effect(s) you think look good.
*No text*
*Border:* no border please (I'll add the border myself to save you work as I'd like to see how several borders look on it)


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 9, 2012)

Stock - 
    Size - 150x150
    Effects - Anything you like, if you think it's ok as it is, then that's fine.
    Border - Something noticeable with rounded edges

Other - Please only include the face of the baby.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 10, 2012)

*Santoryu:*


Santoryu said:


> Hi :byakuya
> 
> Worker : Whoever wants to do it
> Stock :


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 10, 2012)

*~REQUEST QUEUE~*

*- Perseverance* [Atlantic Storm] / stock change


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Scizor:*



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks, looks great.

I'm 24'd at the moment, will rep you asap


----------



## Sera (Jun 10, 2012)

Back again!

*Worker:* Atlantic Storm
*Stock:* 

Thanks.


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 10, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Stock is too low quality, could you change please?



Isn't it possible to just cut out the face of the baby, and put a border with rounded edges on it?

If not, then I'll find a better stock. Thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 11, 2012)

It's not really a border if it has rounded edges, but okay. So I take it you don't want any effects? Just a simple crop and rounding?


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 11, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's not really a border if it has rounded edges, but okay. So I take it you don't want any effects? Just a simple crop and rounding?



Yup, that would be great.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 12, 2012)

*Worker :* Atlantic storm
*Stock :* []
*Size :* Senior and Prize size
*Effects :* Up to you.
*Border :* Up to you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

Image doesn't work Melodie. You'll have to save and upload it somehow. Anyhow, doing the other requests now.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 12, 2012)

Does it work now?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

*Perseverance:

*


> Isn't it possible to just cut out the face of the baby, and put a border with rounded edges on it?
> 
> If not, then I'll find a better stock. Thanks.





I couldn't crop out the baby, and make it an avatar, but I got you the next best thing and gave you just the baby. Sorry. I'll let you request again, though.

*Sera:

*


> Back again!
> 
> *Worker:* Atlantic Storm
> *Stock:*
> ...


*

;
*


----------



## Ghost (Jun 12, 2012)

Stock: 


150 x 150 avatar. giving you free hands.


----------



## Sera (Jun 12, 2012)

So pretty once again. Thank you! I need to spread. :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

*~REQUEST QUEUE~*

*- Melodie* [Atlantic Storm]
*- Shirosaki *[Atlantic Storm]
*- 8Bit Dreamz *[Atlantic Storm]

Requests should all be done sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 12, 2012)

worker anyone

stock 
or 
size 150x200

effects white dotted border-can you bring out his eyes a lil more-just keep it really really simple cause i like all the white & brightness of the pic

thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

You're going to need to upload that because it doesn't work.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 12, 2012)

hopefully i fixed it! thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 13, 2012)

*Melodie:*



Melodie said:


> *Worker :* Atlantic storm
> *Stock :* []
> *Size :* Senior and Prize size
> *Effects :* Up to you.
> *Border :* Up to you.



;


;

*Shirosaki:*



Shirosaki said:


> Stock:



;


*8Bit Dreamz:*



8Bit Dreamz said:


> worker anyone
> 
> stock
> or
> ...



;


----------



## Delicious (Jun 14, 2012)

Worker: Atlantic storm
Stock: []
Size: Senior
Effects: What you think looks best


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 16, 2012)

*Request:* Avy
*Worker:* Atlantic Storm

*Size:* Senior

Take your time


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2012)

*Delicious:*



Delicious said:


> Worker: Atlantic storm
> Stock: []
> Size: Senior
> Effects: What you think looks best



;

*Liverbird:*



Liverbird said:


> *Request:* Avy
> *Worker:* Atlantic Storm
> 
> *Size:* Senior
> ...



;


----------



## Delicious (Jun 16, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Delicious:*
> 
> 
> 
> ;


Thank you!

Need to spread


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 16, 2012)

Worker: Atlantic storm
Stock: []
Size: 150x150 & 150x200
Effects: What you think looks best


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 16, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Liverbird:*
> 
> 
> 
> ;



Awesome 

If you have free time to spare, a profile pic version would be awesome 

Thanks again


----------



## Shotaku (Jun 18, 2012)

Atlantic before you completely ignore my request listen. This is a new account because of my loss of my last computer and the loss of my e-mail and such to virus'. I was the senior member Narancia. I was wondering if you could do me a favor and allow me to still request a set. 

Size= Unfortunately Junior. 
Stock: 
Words: The End is Nigh.
Effects: Black and White with a bit of a bright shine on the words. 

If you accept this thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2012)

I'd take that request, but unfortunately this shop doesn't do sets. We only do avatars, I'm afraid.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 22, 2012)

Worker : Atlantic storm
Stock : You have the stock 
Size : Senior and Prize size
Effects : Up to you.
Text : None.
Border : Up to you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2012)

*Hidden Nin:*



Hidden Nin said:


> Worker : Atlantic storm
> Stock : You have the stock
> Size : Senior and Prize size
> Effects : Up to you.
> ...



;


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2012)

Worker: Atlantic Storm
Stock: 
Size: 170x170
Effects: Any
Border: Dotted


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 28, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'd take that request, but unfortunately this shop doesn't do sets. We only do avatars, I'm afraid.



you forgot mine


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, wow. Sorry, I didn't see your request. D:

I'll get to these requests right away! Sorry for the long wait!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 29, 2012)

*G:*



G said:


> Worker: Atlantic Storm
> Stock:
> Size: 170x170
> Effects: Any
> Border: Dotted





*^Vegeta^Two:*



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> you forgot mine



;


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 30, 2012)

epic

gota spread


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

*Worker* // Atlantic Storm.
*Stock* // Avatar : []
*Size* //  Senior. [If it's not that much of a trouble I would appreciate if you could make an extra Avatar at 150x200 size]
*Border* // Dotted and Dashed.
*Effects* // Anything you like; just make it look _cool_.
*Text* //  Avatar : "NE".
*Additonal Info* // Don't use those ugly scanlines : P.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2012)

*Necessary Evil:*



Necessary Evil said:


> *Worker* // Atlantic Storm.
> *Stock* // Avatar : []
> *Size* //  Senior. [If it's not that much of a trouble I would appreciate if you could make an extra Avatar at 150x200 size]
> *Border* // Dotted and Dashed.
> ...



;

;


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 5, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Necessary Evil:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's really nice.

Is it possible to make me an Avatar of 300x350 size as well ?


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 5, 2012)

Worker : Atlantic storm
Stock : 
Size : Prize size
Effects : Up to you.
Text : None.
Border : Up to you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2012)

Taking. Will work on that in the morning. : )


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 6, 2012)

Stock: 
Size: Senior and a 150 x 200 without border
Border: Thin black

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 7, 2012)

*Alisdragon:*



Alisdragon said:


> Worker : Atlantic storm
> Stock :
> Size : Prize size
> Effects : Up to you.
> ...



;

*Zoan Marco:*



Zoan Marco said:


> Stock:
> Size: Senior and a 150 x 200 without border
> Border: Thin black
> 
> Thanks in advance.





;


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 7, 2012)

I love you and your work.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 7, 2012)

i dunno if i love your or your work but let's see what you can do. 150x200 avy

, , 

Take your pick


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 7, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Zoan Marco:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks that was very fast!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 7, 2012)

Those stocks are rather difficult (as in, almost impossible) to work with. Could you change it to something different please DM? Sorry!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 7, 2012)

it's a great stock so the avy better be epic. 150by200. Otherwise ill have to stop being lazy and open photoshop myself


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 7, 2012)

*Dracule Mihawk:*



Dracule Mihawk said:


> it's a great stock so the avy better be epic. 150by200. Otherwise ill have to stop being lazy and open photoshop myself



;

;


----------



## Ghost (Jul 8, 2012)

Stocks:   

some effects on these (same on all) and if you could add thin black border. they're already 150 x 150 so no need for re-size.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 9, 2012)

still open??


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 9, 2012)

Still open, kind of. You'll have to wait a week for me to complete the request, though, since I don't have access to Photoshop yet. Sorry!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

*I'm back in England, so I'll be taking requests again.*


----------



## Melodie (Aug 20, 2012)

Worker: Atlantic storm
Stock: []
Size: 150x150​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 20, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Worker: Atlantic storm
> Stock: []
> Size: 150x150​



;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 20, 2012)

> *You must have at least one hundred posts to request. Otherwise, your request will be ignored. *



Sorry! You didn't link anything for your stock anyway. : P


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 20, 2012)

Stock - 
Size - Senior
Effects - Up to you
Text - "Garp The Fist"
Border - Dotted


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 20, 2012)

I really liked the stock you used, so I went a little overboard with it.



Whitebeard said:


> Stock -
> Size - Senior
> Effects - Up to you
> Text - "Garp The Fist"
> Border - Dotted



;;

;

;;


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 20, 2012)

Stock -  or  Choose the one that will come out better 
Size - Senior
Effects - Whatever you think looks good 
Text - The White Dragon
Border - Dotted


----------



## Billie (Aug 21, 2012)

Typ: Ava
Stock:  (without text)
Size: 150x150
Effects: You choice.
Border: None


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Stock -  or  Choose the one that will come out better
> Size - Senior
> Effects - Whatever you think looks good
> Text - The White Dragon
> Border - Dotted



;

;



Joo said:


> Typ: Ava
> Stock:  (without text)
> Size: 150x150
> Effects: You choice.
> Border: None



;;


----------



## Namikaze Minato (Aug 21, 2012)

dude please make Minato do only 1 hand seal in this avatar , and hide his extra hand seal.

this is the


----------



## Billie (Aug 21, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;;




Thanks, Stormy


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> Thanks, Stormy



You're welcome!



Namikaze Minato said:


> dude please make Minato do only 1 hand seal in this avatar , and hide his extra hand seal.
> 
> this is the



I can't do that unless you don't mind the avatar coming out smaller than 150 x 150 (the stock you provided me is 150 x 150, and since I'd have to crop it, the result would be something a lot smaller than senior size). 

Do you have the original stock?


----------



## Namikaze Minato (Aug 21, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I can't do that unless you don't mind the avatar coming out smaller than 150 x 150 (the stock you provided me is 150 x 150, and since I'd have to crop it, the result would be something a lot smaller than senior size).
> 
> Do you have the original stock?



Yes i do , here is the .

Senior size please.

please make it look like Minato is only doing 1 hand seal in the avatar.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sera (Aug 21, 2012)

Type: Avatar and profile picture
Stock:  or 

Let me know if you can't work with the stock. Thank you!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

I can't work with your stock, Sera. : P


----------



## Sera (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay, edited my request.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 21, 2012)

*Type:* avatar
*Stock:* (, , , ). Whichever you want to work with.
*Border:* dotted

Take your time.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 3, 2012)

*Thunder:*



Thunder said:


> *Type:* avatar
> *Stock:* (, , , ). Whichever you want to work with.
> *Border:* dotted
> 
> Take your time.




;

Sorry, only recently got photoshop back. But better late than never, right?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 3, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Thunder:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I completely forgot about this. But thanks.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Atlantic, I am going to request a couple avatars, all star wars, in 2 different sizes, 150x150 and 150x200. 



That is large stock, I want you to focus on Darth Maul. I like the color, so don't dramatically change the color palette, but experiment if it looks nicer. I want it in as high of quality as you can make it. Also, I would like to have a borderless set and a border set. The border must not be white, and it should be thin. The border that looks best for the stock, and if that is black, tan, red, or whatever, I leave you up to be the judge. So just to summarize, 150x150 & 150x200 w/border, and 150x150 &150x200 without border.



With this stock, I want you to ignore C3po and Boba fett(the two collumns on the right). Take the Darth Vader collumn, make sure to not include the movie title, and make sure to focus the avatars over Darth Vaders face. You can experiment with the white background some, but if it looks worse then don't keep it changed. I want this avatar set to be the same as the last, in 2 sets of 2, 150x150 and 150x 200 with border and borderless group.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 4, 2012)

Feels good to be back on the internet
need two avatars 


150x150 and 150x200 if possible


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> Hey Atlantic, I am going to request a couple avatars, all star wars, in 2 different sizes, 150x150 and 150x200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I asked you to lighten the load up, but I did all your request anyway:

;

;

;

;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 4, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Feels good to be back on the internet
> need two avatars
> 
> 
> 150x150 and 150x200 if possible



;


;


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 4, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;
> 
> 
> ;



Love you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

I am not sure if ur active or no one is requesting, but you do good work with my last request, so im going to request again if u dont mind.



150x150 and 150x200


----------



## Zenith (Nov 15, 2012)

hey GoS,i want a 150x200 avy from 

try to do 2 versions from it,one with the face evident on both sides,another with only one side of the face visible,so i can see which is better

as for the effects,some sparkly dots or tiny shards can do,and you have some liberty to add something else in the process

thanks in advance


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 15, 2012)

Will get to these sometime tomorrow. I'm busy with some work at the moment.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey, doesn't seem like you're getting alot of requests even though this is quality work, so I'll toss in a request 

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: There's nothing in particular that I want, feel free to go wild with this one.
Text: None.
Border: Rounded.

Thanks in advance, let me know if you can't work with this stock and I'll find another one.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> I am not sure if ur active or no one is requesting, but you do good work with my last request, so im going to request again if u dont mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 150x150 and 150x200



;

;



Lt Iceman said:


> hey GoS,i want a 150x200 avy from
> 
> try to do 2 versions from it,one with the face evident on both sides,another with only one side of the face visible,so i can see which is better
> 
> ...



;

;



Vae said:


> Hey, doesn't seem like you're getting alot of requests even though this is quality work, so I'll toss in a request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> ...



;


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks nice


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 16, 2012)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150/150x200
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted
Text: n/a


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 16, 2012)

As much as it pains me to do this, but do you have any higher quality Zabuza stock? The one you're provided is a bit too fuzzy to work with.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 16, 2012)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: I don't mind
Border: Dotted


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! Looks awesome


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 16, 2012)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Effects: whatever looks best
Text: "King" & one with no text
Border: Dotted


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 16, 2012)

Edited my request.


Whitebeard said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x150/150x200
> Effects: Up to you
> Border: Dotted
> Text: n/a


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 16, 2012)

Request: Avatar

(Warning Spoilers from Recent Naruto Chapter)

Stock: 

Effects: Dark and Evil

Please crop the image of the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Juubi


 and make it into an avatar how best you see fit. Thanks!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2012)

Whitebeard said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x150/150x200
> Effects: Up to you
> Border: Dotted
> Text: n/a



;

;



Jon Stark said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> Effects: I don't mind
> Border: Dotted



;



Roronoa Zoro said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> Effects: whatever looks best
> Text: "King" & one with no text
> Border: Dotted



;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Request: Avatar
> 
> (Warning Spoilers from Recent Naruto Chapter)
> 
> ...



;


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 17, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;



Looks fantastic - the quick work is appreciated. I'll rep and cred when able to.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks so much AS! I will wear in Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2012)

No problem guys. Glad to be of service!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 17, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;



thank you


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm guessing you don't do signatures?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 18, 2012)

What gave that away? 

But no, I'm afraid not sir.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 19, 2012)

requesttar
stock:
size:senior
borderne
effect:anything simple that looks good


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 19, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> What gave that away?
> 
> But no, I'm afraid not sir.



Damn  I wanted a christmas set but it seems pointless if I can get only one piece done.

Worth a try though 

stock: 
size: senior
border: dotted

effect: Could you edit it so his clothes are red and christmasy and the tip of his hat has a white puff like santa's?  And not all the same shade of red; the lighter parts of green in the stock would get a lighter shade of red, and darker green = darker red, etc. And if you can, could you make the empty space transparent? If that's too much work though then you don't have to worry about it.

I hope you can do this, thanks in advance


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2012)

You haven't linked me to a stock.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 19, 2012)

Really? There was a working url in the OP... Well I edited my original post to a spoiler tagged image, if that helps. Sorry


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2012)

The image isn't showing for some reason.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 19, 2012)

How about this:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 19, 2012)

That works.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 21, 2012)

Will manage to do all of these tomorrow. I haven't had access to my laptop the past few days.


----------



## Omega Reaper (Nov 22, 2012)

Nvm, again.  D:


----------



## Vash (Nov 22, 2012)

^ Dude it's an avatar shop

-----------

Senior ava please.

Stock: 

Effects: can you do something similar to 

Same border as my current ava.

Thanks.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2012)

Doing all requests now. Your avatars should all be up within the next hour or so.


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

Avy 
focus on the face
borders none


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2012)

G said:


> Avy
> focus on the face
> borders none



;

;

;


----------



## NW (Nov 23, 2012)

They're beautiful (). Thank you. 

Repped.

Edit: Shit, 24ed.  Will rep as soon as possible. Sorry. Oh, will credit too.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, and don't worry. You can take your time with the reputation.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks             .


----------



## KohZa (Nov 23, 2012)

ZanCrow said:


> requesttar
> stock:
> size:senior
> borderne
> effect:anything simple that looks good


erm why my one skipped?.also you can tell me if the stock is bad or you can't see the stock,i will change it .


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

Could you do a 150x200 version of my avatar?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2012)

ZanCrow said:


> erm why my one skipped?.also you can tell me if the stock is bad or you can't see the stock,i will change it .



Sorry, I must have not seen it.

But, er, yeah, the stock is pretty unworkable. Reckon you could provide a better quality one?



G said:


> Could you do a 150x200 version of my avatar?



You just requested, so no.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 23, 2012)

i could only find this:


it kinda hard to find a good stock of this guy.i just found this from manga panels..


----------



## Vash (Nov 23, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;



Looks awesome, thanks dude.


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 24, 2012)

Junior avy
Stock:

Effects: End of the world-ish
Border:dotted

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 24, 2012)

ZanCrow said:


> i could only find this:
> 
> 
> it kinda hard to find a good stock of this guy.i just found this from manga panels..



Sorry, the quality is still too poor. Do you have better quality scans? Or fanart?



BP Mac said:


> Junior avy
> Stock:
> 
> Effects: End of the world-ish
> ...



Could you specify 'end of the world-ish'?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 24, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Sorry, the quality is still too poor. Do you have better quality scans? Or fanart?


well nvm the other stock.it kinda hard to find a fanart for that manga.

instead please make a avatar out of this,i hope this one is good:

*Spoiler*: __ 





just smoker.the effect is up to you but just make it simple.also none border


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 24, 2012)

What I mean by End of the world-ish is like I want a fiery or rainy effect. Sorry if I confused you. xD


----------



## Krippy (Nov 24, 2012)

Senior avy request

Stock: 

Border: one dotted, one thin black

Effects: anything you want

Thanks.


----------



## NW (Nov 24, 2012)

Is the cool down period at least a day or 2 since the avatar was requested or a day or two since it's completion? If it's the former, I'd like to make a request, but if it's the latter, just disregard my request (which is in the following spoiler tag) and I'll re-request it in a day or 2. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd like to request 2 new avys.

Stock for both: 

Yeah, same stock, as last request, except larger and better quality. 

For these two avas, I'd like one of the top left close up of the Juubi's face (make sure to keep out the borders of the panel). With the same gray effects and dotted border as the last ava you made me. Make sure to fit as much of the Juubi in as you can from that panel without losing quality, of course.

2nd one I'm requesting is the bottom left panel, showing that view of the Juubi from the back from a distance with all his tails and stuff. Like the previous, make sure to fit in as much of the Juubi as you can from that panel without losing quality or including the panel borders. Same grayish color and dotted border.

Both 15x150.

Sorry if it's a bit repetitive.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 25, 2012)

ZanCrow said:


> well nvm the other stock.it kinda hard to find a fanart for that manga.
> 
> instead please make a avatar out of this,i hope this one is good:
> 
> ...



I'll, er, try something with this.



BP Mac said:


> What I mean by End of the world-ish is like I want a fiery or rainy effect. Sorry if I confused you. xD



I'll see what I can do.



Krippy said:


> Senior avy request
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Taking.


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 25, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'll see what I can do.



Okay then.


----------



## G (Nov 26, 2012)

Stocks:  (focus on the face) ;   (focus on the girl)
2 avys
borders dotted


----------



## Sumon (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey, I'd like to request a senior sized avatar.

Stock: 

Effects: Not sure about this as I don't know what kind of effects there are. Not really familiar with this kind of stuff. If something would look great, feel free to add. If it's too much of a trouble, leave it the way it is 

Borders: This one:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 26, 2012)

G said:


> Stocks:  (focus on the face) ;   (focus on the girl)
> 2 avys
> borders dotted



I'm not doing that big a request.


*HOUSEKEEPING: *

*PAGE 9*
ZanCrow [*Atlantic Storm*]
 BP Mac [*Atlantic Storm*]
 Krippy [*Atlantic Storm*]

*PAGE 10*
NoWorries [*Atlantic Storm*]
_G [Atlantic Storm]_
Sumon [*Atlantic Storm*]​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 26, 2012)

*ZanCrow:

;

BP Mac:

;

*_Sorry if this wasn't what you wanted, this was the best I could do._
*
Krippy:

;

===

NoWorries:

;
*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 26, 2012)

*Sumon:*

;;;


----------



## NW (Nov 26, 2012)

O__o

You didn't respond, so I thought you ignored it for now. This is a pleasant surprise. 

Edit: Why am I always 24ed.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 26, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Sumon:*
> 
> ;;;



Thanks! Didn't expect so soon. They all look terrific


----------



## KohZa (Nov 26, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *ZanCrow:
> 
> ;
> 
> *


looks awesome .thx


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 26, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> [/U]BP Mac:
> 
> ;
> 
> [/B]_Sorry if this wasn't what you wanted, this was the best I could do._


*

Thanks.  Looks great.

Repped!*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 26, 2012)

BP Mac said:


> Thanks.  Looks great.
> 
> Repped!



No you haven't.


----------



## Black Sheep (Nov 26, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> No you haven't.



Now've repped you.


----------



## G (Nov 27, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'm not doing that big a request.
> 
> 
> *HOUSEKEEPING: *
> ...


Well, then just do one from this stock,


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 27, 2012)

Type: 150x200 avatar.
Border: squared.

Nothing too fancy (I like simple), or too red. ;P The "BLAM" text doesn't have to be in there. Just want Lilth.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 27, 2012)

Hiiiiiiiirooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

What exactly do you mean by squared border?


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 27, 2012)

Like not rounded lol. I usually like when there's a solid or dotted border (I usually prefer solid, but I like your dotted borders btw). I just don't like no border or rounded border. 

Hope that clears things up. Oh! And I prefer if the colors remain like vibrant I guess. If that makes sense.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 27, 2012)

That makes perfect sense; thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 27, 2012)

G said:


> Well, then just do one from this stock,



;



Hiro said:


> Type: 150x200 avatar.
> Border: squared.
> 
> Nothing too fancy (I like simple), or too red. ;P The "BLAM" text doesn't have to be in there. Just want Lilth.



;;


----------



## Stringer (Nov 27, 2012)

Stock: 
Border: Whichever looks best.
Size: 150x150
Note: a close-up of the character holding that sword on his back.


----------



## Krippy (Nov 28, 2012)

Got another senior avy request 

Stock: 

borders: one thin black, one dotted

effects: whatever looks best 

Thanks again.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 28, 2012)

Didn't see those up until a moment ago. Taking. They should be done sometime tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 28, 2012)

May I have this in a senior Avy size please?



Her face area please. Include her neck if you'd like.( Talk about sounding unintentionally creepy.)


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 29, 2012)

_Border:_ Dotted
_Size:_ Senior
_Specifics:_ The Badge on her arm to be visible, pls.

Take your time - I'm in no rush.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2012)

Cinder said:


> Stock:
> Border: Whichever looks best.
> Size: 150x150
> Note: a close-up of the character holding that sword on his back.



;;



Krippy said:


> Got another senior avy request
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



;

Not particularly pleased with the turn-out, but the stock wasn't that fun to work with, so . . .



ThePseudo said:


> May I have this in a senior Avy size please?
> 
> 
> 
> Her face area please. Include her neck if you'd like.( Talk about sounding unintentionally creepy.)



;;



Jon Stark said:


> _Border:_ Dotted
> _Size:_ Senior
> _Specifics:_ The Badge on her arm to be visible, pls.
> 
> Take your time - I'm in no rush.



;


----------



## Krippy (Nov 29, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;
> 
> Not particularly pleased with the turn-out, but the stock wasn't that fun to work with, so . . .


 
Really? Looks just fine to me, thanks


----------



## Stringer (Nov 29, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;;


Thanks for the heads up, nice work.


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 29, 2012)

Stock - 
Size - Junior (125x125) 
Effects - Coloured how it should look be 
Text - None thanks
Border - Whichever you think looks best


----------



## NW (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm back.  Last one for a while, I swear. 



Same greyish effect, black border this time.

Thank you. 

Just want to say that I really like your avatars. keep up the great work.


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 29, 2012)

Size - Senior (150x150) 
Effects - Darkish
Text - n/a
Border - Dotted


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2012)

When I saw this. It was needed. Senior sized set please 



That's the stock for the sig and Ava

I want the Ava to be a gif of the two guys face from the middle panel, With there names as well if possible, so the guy with the cross in his eyes would be Jin, while the blue haired guy would be park. 

The sig I would love to have of the bottom panel with just the collision (don't want the names of the attacks included) and on it saying On Jin's side 

"Storm of ice" and on Park's side it say "will of fire" 

With a nice little vs In between. With dotted borders, I leave the rest to you to really capture the collision. Use your judgement x3 thanks a ton!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 30, 2012)

> * 	 Atlantic's Avatars  *



Sorry, I only do avatars.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 30, 2012)

No Worries said:


> I'm back.  Last one for a while, I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;;



Whitebeard said:


> Size - Senior (150x150)
> Effects - Darkish
> Text - n/a
> Border - Dotted



;


----------



## Kid (Nov 30, 2012)

Stock : 
Type/Size : Profile avatar. ( 170x170 )
Effects : Somewhat like yours in your avy.
Text : KiDKiD ( your own style , make it epic  )
Border : Thin black.

Thank you bro !

Repped


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 30, 2012)

My avatar was actually made by someone else, but I'll try my best.


----------



## Zenith (Nov 30, 2012)

Here I am again

You already have the gray fox stock,this time make the aspect ratio,very close or equal to this 

As for the effects try something else from the last one you did,but also make one with the last texture,so we can see what's better

Thanks in advance


----------



## NW (Nov 30, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;;




Thanks. Repped.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Sorry, I only do avatars.



Derp. Sorry


----------



## Krippy (Dec 1, 2012)

Last one for a while....

Size: senior 

Stock: 

Border: one thin black, one dotted

Effects: whatever looks best

Thanks again, again


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 2, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> Stock :
> Type/Size : Profile avatar. ( 170x170 )
> Effects : Somewhat like yours in your avy.
> Text : KiDKiD ( your own style , make it epic  )
> ...



;



Lt Iceman said:


> Here I am again
> 
> You already have the gray fox stock,this time make the aspect ratio,very close or equal to this
> 
> ...



;;

I've lost the texture, but this is what you had last time:





Marco The Phoenix said:


> - The part with Shanks (one with red hair) in it
> Size - 125x125 and 150x150
> Effects - Whatever you think looks best
> Text - none
> ...



*Stock rejected. Portraits are too small.*



Krippy said:


> Last one for a while....
> 
> Size: senior
> 
> ...



;


----------



## Ghost (Dec 2, 2012)

150 x 150 avy.

could i have few versions with different borders?

stock:


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 2, 2012)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Something cool
Effects: Something cool

I just hope the stock is something you can work with lol

thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 2, 2012)

The stock is not something I can work with. Could you get something a bit higher quality, please?


----------



## G (Dec 2, 2012)

150x150 avatar
stock 
borders dotted


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2012)

nvm, cancelling my request.


----------



## teddy (Dec 4, 2012)

Actually, nevermind my request.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2012)

Think you can do something with this? 150x150

Black Border I guess.


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 11, 2012)

Request: Avy
Stock: 

Everything else up to you.


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 11, 2012)

Avy
150x150&150x200

Dotted Border


----------



## Dei (Dec 11, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Request: Avy
> Stock:
> 
> Everything else up to you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you ever getting around to these?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm really, _really_ sorry about the lateness of these; I've been hugely busy throughout all of December as well as a lot of early January and will most likely continue to be so. To be honest, I haven't really been able to find the time to complete these, nor the motivation to do so.

In any case, thank you all for waiting so patiently, and, again, sorry for how long I've kept you all waiting.



Shirosaki said:


> 150 x 150 avy.
> 
> could i have few versions with different borders?
> 
> stock:



;;



G said:


> 150x150 avatar
> stock
> borders dotted



;



Super Goob said:


> Think you can do something with this? 150x150
> 
> Black Border I guess.



;;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2013)

Whitebeard said:


> Avy
> 150x150&150x200
> 
> Dotted Border



;

;


----------



## Shaz (Jan 9, 2013)

Avatar - 150x200

Basically add some good effects, I also made this avatar, but I think you'll do a better job at it. I made  using Masterchiefs helmet on the right of the stock, keep it in the same position in the avatar.
Borders - I can do without

Also if you could, can you change the brownish dust into something blueish or white, like I have on my attempt? If it looks good.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2013)

That is a beautiful stock.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Avatar - 150x200
> 
> Basically add some good effects, I also made this avatar, but I think you'll do a better job at it. I made  using Masterchiefs helmet on the right of the stock, keep it in the same position in the avatar.
> Borders - I can do without
> ...



Tried my best with it, but I wasn't sure how to go with the blue-ish hue. Sorry.

;;


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 9, 2013)

Avatar - 150x200
Extra- your shit is always sexy so go crazy


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 10, 2013)

Will get to this straight away. I'll probably have it completed by tomorrow.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 12, 2013)

I think I'll have another one, your avatars are really good. 

Avatar request
Size - 150x200
Stock - 
Details - Just do whatever you think suits best.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 12, 2013)

Stock - 
Size - Prize avatars (150x200) 
Effects - Anything that looks good
Text - N/A
Border - Whatever looks good
Other info - Black background


----------



## Vermin (Jan 13, 2013)

requesting an avatar please ::33

*stock: *
*size:* one 150x150 and one 150x200 please
*effects, text & border: *whatever looks good, even if you think nothing needs to be done

thank you


----------



## Vash (Jan 13, 2013)

Ava please: 
150x150 with a dotted border.

Also any effects you want.

Thanks dude.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 13, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> Stock -
> Size - Prize avatars (150x200)
> Effects - Anything that looks good
> Text - N/A
> ...





It's not high enough quality and is too small, sorry.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 13, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Avatar - 150x200
> Extra- your shit is always sexy so go crazy



;



Shaz said:


> I think I'll have another one, your avatars are really good.
> 
> Avatar request
> Size - 150x200
> ...



;



Zoroark said:


> requesting an avatar please :
> 
> *stock: *
> *size:* one 150x150 and one 150x200 please
> ...



;;

;;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 13, 2013)

Jak said:


> Ava please:
> 150x150 with a dotted border.
> 
> Also any effects you want.
> ...



;


----------



## Vermin (Jan 13, 2013)

it looks great 
thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 13, 2013)

you work is magical
rep+ 
ill be back soon


----------



## Shaz (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, looks great


----------



## Riley F. (Jan 13, 2013)

Worker: Atlantic storm
Stock: []
Size: One 150 x 200 and one 125 x 125
Effects: Up to you
Text: None
Border: One with a border of your choice and one without


----------



## Shika (Jan 13, 2013)

supsupsup

Stockz: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Not rounded

Just do your thing GOS : D


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 13, 2013)

It's not really. I just wanted an excuse to use this again.

You _do _need to remove one of them, though. Two stocks is too much for me at the moment. Sorry for any inconveniences.


----------



## Vash (Jan 13, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;



Looks awesome, thanks dude. Will wear after my current set ~


----------



## Hero (Jan 16, 2013)

Worker: Atlantic Storm
Stock: 
Request: Ava
Size: 150 x 200
Effects: This gets sort of complicated. Can Rin be surrounded by slightly transparent blue sparkly clouds (as if he's emerging from some sort of dust). For the flames, can they be a radiant blue that almost shines like in my current ava? Finally could those flames flash at seizure like speed?

P.S. -- You usually make multiple avatars, but can I get 3 at different ranges? Like one of the head/shoulders, another one of the head/shoulders/torso, and the last one of the head/shoulders/torso/abs

Thanks Atlantic. Let me know if it's too much. :33​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 16, 2013)

MrBuu said:


> Worker: Atlantic storm
> Stock: []
> Size: One 150 x 200 and one 125 x 125
> Effects: Up to you
> ...



;

;



Shika said:


> supsupsup
> 
> Stockz:
> Size: 150x150
> ...



;;


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 17, 2013)

stormy, imma request an avvy from the  if it's possible. 

senior size and do your magic on the effects. would also like to have the text "the smiling monster" inserted somewhere. any border would do. :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 17, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> stormy, imma request an avvy from the  if it's possible.
> 
> senior size and do your magic on the effects. would also like to have the text "the smiling monster" inserted somewhere. any border would do. :33



;

;


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 17, 2013)

Excellente :33

24'ed though so i'll get back to you on this one


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2013)

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2013)

Size: 150x150
Border: Like 
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 20, 2013)

*Opening post and rules have been updated, please read.

*


> Size: 150x150
> Border: Like
> Effects: Up to you



;


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 20, 2013)

Request: Avatar (obviously)

Stock: 

Size: Senior 

Effects: Dark ; Purple ; Surprise Me

Border: Surprise Me (I want one though) 


Thanks!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

can you make me some stark avis ? i have no stock, i don't have a lot of preferences, just don't make a rounded border and you can do whatever you like otherwise


----------



## Darth (Jan 22, 2013)

yo wat if i want a sig. 

yingy make me a sig pls. 

brb with stock.

Avatar:


sig:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

Cronos said:


> can you make me some stark avis ? i have no stock, i don't have a lot of preferences, just don't make a rounded border and you can do whatever you like otherwise



I'll see what I can do, but I can't guarantee it'll definitely fit your taste, or even be quickly done. I'm pretty indecisive in choosing stock.


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

no  problem


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Request: Avatar (obviously)
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



;



Darth said:


> yo wat if i want a sig.
> 
> yingy make me a sig pls.
> 
> ...



;

Cronos, yours will come sometime tomorrow, when I have time to look for Starrk stocks. : )


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

there's really no rush, i'm a very patient man. and since i didn't provide stocks i have no rights


----------



## Melodie (Jan 22, 2013)

Stock: []
Effects: Up to you.
Border: Up to you [not border-less, though].
Size: Senior.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks so much, I love it!!!


----------



## Impact (Jan 23, 2013)

Request Avatar for this,



Size: Senior if possible
Effects: leave it up to you
Text: None
Borderline: also leave it up to you


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

Yingy I'm disappointed.


----------



## Shaz (Jan 23, 2013)

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x200
*Effects:* Any that match, try some particle type effects if you can.
*Border:* None


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 23, 2013)

Taking these requests.

Had a busier day than expected today, so I haven't had the opportunity to do any Photoshop. Sorry guys.


----------



## Lmao (Jan 24, 2013)

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x200
*Effects:* Up to you
*Border:* None

No rush, whenever you have time for it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2013)

Impact said:


> Request Avatar for this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lucien Lachance said:


> *Worker*: Any
> *Stock*: []
> 
> *Dimensions* 120x150 & a 150x200 if its not troublesome.
> ...





Please pick something of better quality, sorry.


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2013)

OI WHERE'S MY SIG.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2013)

Cronos said:


> there's really no rush, i'm a very patient man. and since i didn't provide stocks i have no rights



;



Melodie said:


> Stock: []
> Effects: Up to you.
> Border: Up to you [not border-less, though].
> Size: Senior.



;;



Shaz said:


> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x200
> *Effects:* Any that match, try some particle type effects if you can.
> *Border:* None







Lmao said:


> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 150x200
> *Effects:* Up to you
> *Border:* None
> ...



;


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

150x150
one black and white border
one dotted border


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2013)

Please fix your link.


----------



## Sora (Jan 24, 2013)

is this one okay?


----------



## Lmao (Jan 24, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;


That was fast, thanks!

Will rep when I'm not 24'd


----------



## Melodie (Jan 24, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> ;;



Thanks AS, the avatars look great.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2013)

Glad you guys like them.


----------



## Billie (Jan 24, 2013)

Typ: Ava.
Size: 150x200.
Stock: 
Border: None.
Effekte: You choice.


----------



## Impact (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn the quality has to be better, Hm could you try this one then


*Spoiler*: __ 







Request: Ava again
Size: 150?200
Border: None
Effects: None
Text: None


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 24, 2013)

Worker: Atlantic Storm
Stock: []
Size: 150x150 ?150x243 (different forum)
Effects: Up to you
Border: Solid 

Yo.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 25, 2013)

Niku, turn your signature off.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 25, 2013)

Sora said:


> is this one okay?



;;



Joo said:


> Typ: Ava.
> Size: 150x200.
> Stock:
> Border: None.
> Effekte: You choice.



;;;;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 25, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Worker: Atlantic Storm
> Stock: []
> Size: 150x150 —150x243 (different forum)
> Effects: Up to you
> ...



;

;


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 26, 2013)

Stock: []
Size: 150x150 & 150x200
Effects: Up to you
Border: Dotted
Text: Pride (Font, colour, etc is up to you)


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 26, 2013)

Stock 

Size: Junior
Effects: whatever works


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 26, 2013)

Senior members only. Sorry.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright. I'll give it my best go.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry guys. I'm not sure how much time I'll have to complete requests in the future, so I'm going to have to close the shop down for now.


----------

